# Hi, I'm Bethany (Hi Bethany)



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Not much to me. I'm grateful to teach 2nd graders in a pretty legit middle-upper class community. I used to grow but it's not worth the risk anymore. I still smoke, and bake edibles (I was going into Culinary Arts before I switched to Elementary Education).

In my down time, I like to crochet, play PC games, Watch sports (Soccer, Hockey, and baseball are my favorites), quilt, go running with my dachshund, and taking trips to the little beach towns.

Idk what else to say =\ derp


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Bethany welcome to riu, if that's you in your avatar, very nice.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Hi Bethany welcome to riu, if that's you in your avatar, very nice.


It is me. And thanks? for the e-hump.


----------



## resinousflowers (Oct 15, 2011)

hello bethany,welcome to riu,hope you enjoy your time here.

your definitely a pretty bitch,and i like the fact you do an important job and like FOOTBALL.i hope your a united fan,thats manchested united ofcourse.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> hello bethany,welcome to riu,hope you enjoy your time here.
> 
> your definitely a pretty bitch,and i like the fact you do an important job and like FOOTBALL.i hope your a united fan,thats manchested united ofcourse.


oooh sorry... -2 points. 1 for calling me a bitch, 1 cuz im a BLUES fan


----------



## resinousflowers (Oct 15, 2011)

to the blues.and if you say your a bitch,then who am i to argue.
im sure your a true lady really tho.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

Why don't you grow? you live in cali and everything geez.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> to the blues.and if you say your a bitch,then who am i to argue.
> im sure your a true lady really tho.


lulz i can call myself a bitch, doesnt mean you can 

I mean....they can use the n word, but i cant =\


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Why don't you grow? you live in cali and everything geez.


ive grown a few times....i'm a school teacher and if i get busted for any reason, it's not worth it....If i get one plant, then ill get 10, then 100, then 1000 =\


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

ohh i thought that anybody that lived in cali could grow if they had a medical card regardless of profession.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> ohh i thought that anybody that lived in cali could grow if they had a medical card regardless of profession.


you can, but the county I live in passed really strict laws this summer....it's one of the most conservative counties in CA


----------



## resinousflowers (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> lulz i can call myself a bitch, doesnt mean you can
> 
> I mean....they can use the n word, but i cant =\


why not?as long as you dont mean it in an offensive way,its all good.

anyway you need to be corrected.you gave me 2 -,but i should get a +1 for calling you pretty,and another +1 for bigging you up for the job you do.so that makes me even.but now i need to give you a - 1 for supporting that terrible team.so now ive gone from 2 down to 1 up.thank you very much.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> you can, but the county I live in passed really strict laws this summer....it's one of the most conservative counties in CA


Bummer, i bet your jealous of this og kush,chocolope,gdp, and grapefruit i have growin


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Bummer, i bet your jealous of this og kush,chocolope,gdp, and grapefruit i have growin


Meh, really only jealous of that og...that shit is amazing


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuut.....I get best friend discount on my weed.....so I can't complain ^^


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

this og kush is in veg and only a ft, and i can't believe how stinky it is already. love it


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

I stopped growing once I got a salary w/ benefits and can buy a zip for $50 =]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

a zip for 50 is amazing. now im jealous


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> a zip for 50 is amazing. now im jealous


I don't get to pick the strain though....most of the time its amazing (green crack right now) but i get some reggie some time =\


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

How the heck does a dog with 3 inch legs keep up with you running?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> How the heck does a dog with 3 inch legs keep up with you running?


Dude....that little fucker can run a longer distance than I can. It's insane and idk how she does it....but she has like 5 inch legs 

She's also not even 1 yet, so hella energy and endurance.

(i also only run for 20 mins around the neighboorhood)


----------



## TotalAmnesia (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Bethany

I can imagine that it would be a bit difficult explaining the relationship between teachers of children and pot although I suppose it will help our cause in the long term. Possibly write a text book and educate them from an early age


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

TotalAmnesia said:


> Hi Bethany
> 
> I can imagine that it would be a bit difficult explaining the relationship between teachers of children and pot although I suppose it will help our cause in the long term. Possibly write a text book and educate them from an early age


Dude....even if I hadn't been smoking for 12 years (Jesus I've smoked longer than i haven't....I'm getting old) those ~WONDERFUL KIDS would drive me to smoking.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 15, 2011)

How you doin'..?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> How you doin'..?


Meh I'm doing alright. I took a nap after school was over and now I cant sleep. How are you?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

welcome to the site, my gf happens to be an elementary school teacher as well!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> welcome to the site, my gf happens to be an elementary school teacher as well!


Yay! It's a fun job ^^


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

hehe she will find out soon, shes doing her last semester of 5 yr bachlors, and is in practicum now


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

hahahaha. tell her it will suck for a year, then it gets better =]


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

hahahaha, so can you only teach stoned? cause i can only learn stoned


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

hahaha no...there is a lot of curriculum that has to be taught....I wouldn't get it all done in the year if i was always high.


----------



## maineyankee (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to RIU Bethany ... Please make yourself at home and enjoy all that the site has to offer ... Kudos to you for being a school teacher ... I just love someone who has the patience and the desire to teach the youngsters anything that they weant to learn from A - Z ... 

Peace and Love

The MaineYankee


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

maineyankee said:


> Welcome to RIU Bethany ... Please make yourself at home and enjoy all that the site has to offer ... Kudos to you for being a school teacher ... I just love someone who has the patience and the desire to teach the youngsters anything that they weant to learn from A - Z ...
> 
> Peace and Love
> 
> The MaineYankee


Thank you hun. I love doing what I do =]


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome Bethany! Good to see a "local" around here.

Mimms and the BOS have really put a damper on things here in the valley. i'm in Tulare County but have definitely been affected by all the crap that's happened. They have been emboldened by Fresno County and have switched up ordinances as well. How in the world can you tell someone halfway through the season that they now cannot grow outdoors? At least here in Tulare County they are still good with indoor growing in most places :/

It's an absolute travesty what they are doing to Mark and Ryan from B4L.

Good to hear we have some enlightened teachers in the system. My sis-in-law teaches (she has her credentials and is trying to find full-time work now). The curriculum is WAY different than what i remember (i'm 37) lol. My son is in 6th grade this year and some of the ways they teach him to do things just doesn't make sense to me sometimes. Guess i'm having a hard time giving up my old ways.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Welcome Bethany! Good to see a "local" around here.
> 
> Mimms and the BOS have really put a damper on things here in the valley. i'm in Tulare County but have definitely been affected by all the crap that's happened. They have been emboldened by Fresno County and have switched up ordinances as well. How in the world can you tell someone halfway through the season that they now cannot grow outdoors? At least here in Tulare County they are still good with indoor growing in most places :/
> 
> Good to hear we have some enlightened teachers in the system. My sis-in-law teaches (she has her credentials and is trying to find full-time work now). The curriculum is WAY different than what i remember (i'm 37) lol. My son is in 6th grade this year and some of the ways they teach him to do things just doesn't make sense to me sometimes. Guess i'm having a hard time giving up my old ways.


Woot Central valley.

Even since I was in Elementary school, the way of teaching is completely different.


----------



## "LIFE" (Oct 15, 2011)

*bethanybrawndo* 





are you not worried about one of your students or fellow teachers seeing your image on this grow site tbh you are @ more risk posting up your pic and admitting you smok weed than growing and keeping your sexy mouth shut


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Bethany, This is a great sight to just relax and meet new friends... I have a quick question. Aren't you worried about having your pic as your avatar and someone seeing it that knows you teach as Im sure your place of employment has a strict drug policy being your job includes children?.... I find it strange also that you call your students (and I quote)" Little fucks"..... Lol.... Im not trying to offend you in any way by finding what I quoted you saying as strange. I have chidren and would be very upset If I heard there teacher referring to them as little fucks...Its cool you smoke and teach... I like that...


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

i think i WOULD edit the post describing your daily routine. Juuuusst sayin'.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

There was a teacher in ..... Florida(?) that got fired for putting disparaging remarks about her students on her blog. Don't teachers have the right to blow off a little steam too? i couldn't handle doing their job. i was a volunteer aide for my son's class in 3rd grade and that was MORE than enough little kids for me lol. THEY loved having me around but i was toast at the end of each day.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> i think i WOULD edit the post describing your daily routine. Juuuusst sayin'.


 I would also edit the part where she calls her students little fucks.... jussst sayin.....lmao...


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

LIFE";6463975][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/bethanybrawndo-381787.html said:


> *bethanybrawndo*[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have my medical card, I ~actually need the MMJ to deal with the pain since the soma script i get isnt enough. My principal knows I smoke (off campus) and my reasons for doing it and he hired me anyway.

And i'm just scared of growing because the laws in my county are so particular and can be interpreted different ways. And I'm not risking an ~arrest because ~that's what can get me fired.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Hi Bethany, This is a great sight to just relax and meet new friends... I have a quick question. Aren't you worried about having your pic as your avatar and someone seeing it that knows you teach as Im sure your place of employment has a strict drug policy being your job includes children?.... I find it strange also that you call your students (and I quote)" Little fucks"..... Lol.... Im not trying to offend you in any way by finding what I quoted you saying as strange. I have chidren and would be very upset If I heard there teacher referring to them as little fucks...Its cool you smoke and teach... I like that...


....Do you know how many teachers call their students names that parents would be appalled to hear. Lol I normally dont call them that, I normally just call them little brats. =] But ~friday was.....oh man it was a loooooonggggggggg day.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I have my medical card, I ~actually need the MMJ to deal with the pain since the soma script i get isnt enough. My principal knows I smoke (off campus) and my reasons for doing it and he hired me anyway.
> 
> And i'm just scared of growing because the laws in my county are so particular and can be interpreted different ways. And I'm not risking an ~arrest because ~that's what can get me fired.


THAT is cool as hell to hear! i don't see why they won't allow small personal indoor grows in residential zones. Even if they said something like 6 plants or less.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

I can see what you guys are saying though. I will keep the language towards the kiddos to a PG nature and stick with ~brats. I edited that other stuff, I was a little ~inspired when I was posting all of that.


----------



## "LIFE" (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I have my medical card, I ~actually need the MMJ to deal with the pain since the soma script i get isnt enough. My principal knows I smoke (off campus) and my reasons for doing it and he hired me anyway.
> 
> And i'm just scared of growing because the laws in my county are so particular and can be interpreted different ways. And I'm not risking an ~arrest because ~that's what can get me fired.


hi can I move in with you


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL! So how hard is it to keep quiet during DARE presentations?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> LOL! So how hard is it to keep quiet during DARE presentations?


DARE is bullshit. I thought it was when I was in Elementary School and i think so now as a teacher.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

[QUOTE="LIFE";6464012]hi can I move in with you[/QUOTE]

But....but then I would have to give up my quilting/arts&crafts room or my gaming room =[


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> ....Do you know how many teachers call their students names that parents would be appalled to hear. Lol I normally dont call them that, I normally just call them little brats. =] But ~friday was.....oh man it was a loooooonggggggggg day.


Ok hun... I just thought it was a bit strange...lol... Yeah , im sure your right about what teachers call there students... Just a bit disheartening to hear being a loving father thats all.... Good thing you teach elementary, because your way to hot to be a high school teacher...lol... I know Id be drooling....lol...


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Every time i've been around a DARE presentation at my son's school i pull the officer aside and hit him up on the lies he spreads about cannabis. i PERSONALLY think that what a person puts in their body is up to them but i give props on his hard drug presentations to soften him up on cannabis. MOST of them have been cool about it. Only remember one that was ready to pat me down on the spot lol.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Ok hun... I just thought it was a bit strange...lol... Yeah , im sure your right about what teachers call there students... Just a bit disheartening to hear being a loving father thats all.... Good thing you teach elementary, because your way to hot to be a high school teacher...lol... I know Id be drooling....lol...


Ha. I wasn't ever really really solid in one single subject (although I could have been....I never really pursued Math like I wanted to). But thank you...I'm savoring it right now, cuz 5 years form now ill be 30 =\

And also, we (or at least ~I) mean nothing by it, I love all my kids as if they were my own children,


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Every time i've been around a DARE presentation at my son's school i pull the officer aside and hit him up on the lies he spreads about cannabis. i PERSONALLY think that what a person puts in their body is up to them but i give props on his hard drug presentations to soften him up on cannabis. MOST of them have been cool about it. Only remember one that was ready to pat me down on the spot lol.


I fell asleep during one last year. Lulz


----------



## "LIFE" (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> But....but then I would have to give up my quilting/arts&crafts room or my gaming room =[


hi no I would embrace your arts & crafts as they are part of your identity I would be travelling over 3000 miles


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

[QUOTE="LIFE";6464045]hi no I would embrace your arts & crafts as they are part of your identity I would be travelling over 3000 miles[/QUOTE]

Lol trust me, you don't want to travel 3000 miles for ~me


----------



## "LIFE" (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm sure I will never meet you and there is so much in this world I will never experience, what a strange existance, I need to get out of this crazy depression and sort my life out, just to say little lady good luck and I hope someone embraces your fine ass the way I would like to, peace.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

[QUOTE="LIFE";6464064]I'm sure I will never meet you and there is so much in this world I will never experience, what a strange existance, I need to get out of this crazy depression and sort my life out, just to say little lady good luck and I hope someone embraces your fine ass the way I would like to, peace.[/QUOTE]

I'm really not that hot >.<


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Meh I'm doing alright. I took a nap after school was over and now I cant sleep. How are you?



Not too bad, Thanks for asking... It's about to hit midnight and I'm bout to watch some UFC...


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Midnight.....So you're in like, NZ or Aus?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 15, 2011)

Australia, Sweetheart...


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

As a teacher, what is your opinion on Jerry Dyer rejecting the $5000 donation to PAL from B4L?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it was dumb to not accept the money, it could have really helped kids.

But in hindsight, It was probably a good call...the DEA raided and arrested B4L owner again, finding more than $300,000 at his house and 100 pounds of processed marijuana at his two dispensaries.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

They are definitely going through some serious shit now. Sucks because, imo, they were the best collective around when it came to price and quality. But, that's exactly what the Justice Department said they were going to do. Take out the "big" guys. Just sucks the way this has all gone down this year


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Ha. I wasn't ever really really solid in one single subject (although I could have been....I never really pursued Math like I wanted to). But thank you...I'm savoring it right now, cuz 5 years form now ill be 30 =\
> 
> And also, we (or at least ~I) mean nothing by it, I love all my kids as if they were my own children,


 
Cool...cool.... I guess I just get a little edgy also being away from my kids, I travel a lot with a band. Im a guitar tech, Ive been on the road since Sept. 23rd. But I should be home friday...wooohoooo, can't wait...To give them lttle fuckes a hug...lmao...(jk).... Just a quick 5 day tour then home... But a new album is coming out so Ill be gone for much longer soon....sighhhh...


----------



## 0011StealTH (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> you can, but the county I live in passed really strict laws this summer....it's one of the most conservative counties in CA


 yeah tell me about it 12 plants limit.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

It has definitely earned it's nickname of Fres-NO.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 15, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Cool...cool.... I guess I just get a little edgy also being away from my kids, I travel a lot with a band. Im a guitar tech, Ive been on the road since Sept. 23rd. But I should be home friday...wooohoooo, can't wait...To give them lttle fuckes a hug...lmao...(jk).... Just a quick 5 day tour then home... But a new album is coming out so Ill be gone for much longer soon....sighhhh...


I feel ya man, i sing in a band, and we are touring about 9 months out of the year.... its hard on your family, a very stressful job...


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> It has definitely earned it's nickname of Fres-NO.


Hahahaha I hate all of the people who say fres-yes


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Hahahaha I hate all of the people who say fres-yes


No joke. This area is truly the armpit of California. TRYING to get out of here but not having a lot of luck and not so sure my son's mother would approve lol. 

Working on all that


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> No joke. This area is truly the armpit of California. TRYING to get out of here but not having a lot of luck and not so sure my son's mother would approve lol.
> 
> Working on all that


I grew up here then moved to seattle for high school. Came back and went to UCSB for school, ended up back in Fresno, teaching in the district I grew up in. =\


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

i grew up here as well. Followed my dream and became a cop. Quickly found out i didn't fit into that crowd. Moved to Nevada and worked construction for a couple years then moved back here and got into engineering/land surveying. Now trying to get a fucking job @ McDonald's. 

My hometown's unemployment is over 30% now.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I grew up here then moved to seattle for high school. Came back and went to UCSB for school, ended up back in Fresno, teaching in the district I grew up in. =\


So how did you like Washinton? BEAUTIFUL country!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> i grew up here as well. Followed my dream and became a cop. Quickly found out i didn't fit into that crowd. Moved to Nevada and worked construction for a couple years then moved back here and got into engineering/land surveying. Now trying to get a fucking job @ McDonald's.
> 
> My hometown's unemployment is over 30% now.


I hear ya, I have tons of friends who are unemployed =\ Im so grateful to have a stable job w/ benefits 

You'll get something soon, it's a matter of time!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> So how did you like Washinton? BEAUTIFUL country!


I liked it and I didn't. I think I would have liked seattle more if I was 21+ or even 18+ for more of the time.....it's kinda a gloomy, sad place for anyone under 18. But there is a TON of good music up there and I credit seattle to rapidly expanding my music taste.

In other news, TWO huge college upsets today....so far


----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 15, 2011)

why couldnt i have had a teacher as hot as you when i was in school..


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I'm grateful to teach 2nd graders



Judging by the comments I read on this site I would venture a guess that about roughly one quarter of RIU members are your students, and another quarter would now be your students if they had not failed 1st grade.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> why couldnt i have had a teacher as hot as you when i was in school..


because when you were 7 years old, you werent thinking about how hot your teacher was


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Judging by the comments I read on this site I would venture a guess that about roughly one quarter of RIU members are your students, and another quarter would now be your students if they had not failed 1st grade.


ooooooooooooh burnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## TogTokes (Oct 15, 2011)

If you call yourself a bitch then you probably shouldn't mind if others do ><


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome!
Yur red hair is driving me crazy


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

TogTokes said:


> If you call yourself a bitch then you probably shouldn't mind if others do ><


......there are a few different ways to call a woman a bitch.

"Damn Bethany, what's wrong? You're being a bitch today." - that is ok

"Hey, what's up my bitch?"- NOT OK >:O


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Welcome!
> Yur red hair is driving me crazy


I've had it for a few weeks now, I'm getting kinda bored with it =\

though it does look gorgeous when I curl it ^^


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;wn8IbdANzqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wn8IbdANzqY[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I've had it for a few weeks now, I'm getting kinda bored with it =\
> 
> though it does look gorgeous when I curl it ^^


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo dotn get rid of it!!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> because when you were 7 years old, you werent thinking about how hot your teacher was


I like to believe that Van Halen's "Hot For Teacher" was based in fact.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo dotn get rid of it!!!!!


lol

10char


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> lol
> 
> 10char


 lol 

ten char (thats fuuny as fuck lol)


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol
> 
> ten char (thats fuuny as fuck lol)


stupid limit.....i saw someone else do it though, so I can't take all of the credit =\


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> stupid limit.....i saw someone else do it though, so I can't take all of the credit =\


lol.......


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

10 char?.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

yes 10 ..............................


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yes 10 ..............................


i was trying to be subtle lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> i was trying to be subtle lol


 sublte never wins the war lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> sublte never wins the war lol


neither does spelling subtle wrong >.<


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> neither does spelling subtle wrong >.<


 darn teachers. LOL


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 15, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> I feel ya man, i sing in a band, and we are touring about 9 months out of the year.... its hard on your family, a very stressful job...


It was a blast before I had kids, Did 2 ozzfest tours with a band called shadows fall, Partied my ass off to say the least...lol.... Now it's more or less a job that keeps me away from my kids... No such thing as safe sex anymore so thats out of the question for my paranoid being...lol....


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 15, 2011)

bad ass hill-billys. i love it.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Hilbillies.......gross


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 15, 2011)

you reckon they pimp sheep, deal corn and ride round tractors with 20 inch rims?? dont mean to stereotypical


----------



## sso (Oct 15, 2011)

hi bethany, great haircolor, looks fantastic with your eyes.

how isnt it worth the risk to grow anymore?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

sso said:


> hi bethany, great haircolor, looks fantastic with your eyes.
> 
> how isnt it worth the risk to grow anymore?


I think I explained it earlier in the thread....

The laws in my county are retardedly specific and can be interpreted many ways. I wouldn't mind growing again, its fun and I enjoy it, just if for some reason I WERE to break some stupid law, and if for some reason i WERE to get busted....there goes my career.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;m7sJgAoE8Fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=m7sJgAoE8Fg[/video] OhMy god this song is funny shit


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

so fucking funny >.< best thing i could have watched before bouncing for a few hours (zomg yes! Beth DOES have a life!!!!!! Here I come 4 hours of drinking beer and watching crappy WAC College football)


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I think I explained it earlier in the thread....
> 
> The laws in my county are retardedly specific and can be interpreted many ways. I wouldn't mind growing again, its fun and I enjoy it, just if for some reason I WERE to break some stupid law, and if for some reason i WERE to get busted....there goes my career.


Just being so damned responsible girl


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> so fucking funny >.< best thing i could have watched before bouncing for a few hours (zomg yes! Beth DOES have a life!!!!!! Here I come 4 hours of drinking beer and watching crappy WAC College football)


Tbh, i didn't start growing until well after i lost my job. It just......happened.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> because when you were 7 years old, you werent thinking about how hot your teacher was


i meant teacher in general not 2nd grade.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> i meant teacher in general not 2nd grade.


well, there's your reason im NOT a high school teacher


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 15, 2011)

HI Bethany perfect hair for October welcome


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

squarepush3r said:


> HI Bethany perfect hair for October welcome


Thank you ^^ Although im debating if I want it black!


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Thank you ^^ Although im debating if I want it black!


No. Red does you well imo. Better than blonde too. MAYBE brunette, but red rocks on you imo.


----------



## bodyshop54 (Oct 15, 2011)

now that were on a points system Bethany im big mike from Michigan +1 go tigers,lions(crazy year),wolverines and red wings. I will be taking a visit to the bay hopefully the 24th-1st no beach towns for me only bud towns. I love to grow.if im walking a dog its one of my 2 American bulldogs


----------



## bodyshop54 (Oct 15, 2011)

oh and stay Red Red is unique and.....provocative.


----------



## bodyshop54 (Oct 15, 2011)

ohh and here is how the job market in michigan is going


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

What's up beth,

Hope you enjoy the RIU forum. I can tell from your post count, you'll as much time as here as I do! You'll be growing in no time, it's a much more fun hobby than quilting. LOL


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 15, 2011)

i know a girl named bethany
your not her
check my sig tho


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;yrezK2OjLd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrezK2OjLd4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> you can, but the county I live in passed really strict laws this summer....it's one of the most conservative counties in CA



WOW! Fresno brings back a LOT of memories for me. I was stationed down in Lemoore circa '91-'93. I was stabbed in an attempted carjacking on Blackstone Ave. 3 teenage gangbangers. You should have seen the look in their eyes as I leveled my pistol to 'Juan's' forehead!!! I should have shot the bastard. All 3 received a 90 day sentence to juvenile boot camp. I haven't been back since. 

I used to party at Williker's & Texas Cattle Company. Jeez I had a thing for the Fresno St sorority girls


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

bodyshop54 said:


> oh and stay Red Red is unique and.....provocative.


bulldogs are adorable. and i think im gonna keep my red, I like it a lot too ^^


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

aesan said:


> What's up beth,
> 
> Hope you enjoy the RIU forum. I can tell from your post count, you'll as much time as here as I do! You'll be growing in no time, it's a much more fun hobby than quilting. LOL


Oh man....If i had to choose between growing and quilting, I would always choose quilting >.< its so relaxing and beautiful. And I just got a new Singer sewing machine and I LOVE IT.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> i know a girl named bethany
> your not her
> check my sig tho
> View attachment 1838818


I checked the sig, I love your pictures and set up.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> WOW! Fresno brings back a LOT of memories for me. I was stationed down in Lemoore circa '91-'93. I was stabbed in an attempted carjacking on Blackstone Ave. 3 teenage gangbangers. You should have seen the look in their eyes as I leveled my pistol to 'Juan's' forehead!!! I should have shot the bastard. All 3 received a 90 day sentence to juvenile boot camp. I haven't been back since.
> 
> I used to party at Williker's & Texas Cattle Company. Jeez I had a thing for the Fresno St sorority girls


hahahaha lemoore....so many cool people down at the base. Fresno is aight i guess =\ 'Juan' lolololol

And yah, those sorority girls are so hot. I was at the game tonight and saw over 100 girls that were solid 9.5's+ Got me a bit tingly  They are so bomb


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 16, 2011)

Singers are alright but I've got a industrial Juki sitting in the back room and she is a beauty...


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

I almost bought a Juki TL98QE Long-arm but I couldn't bring myself to dropping 1k+

I got my singer on sale for $299 =]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah, mine was around 1.5... She is the most awesome machine I have ever used... Quite touchy tho, you've gotta know how to handle her properly or she'll fuck your shit up...


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> yeah, mine was around 1.5... She is the most awesome machine I have ever used... Quite touchy tho, you've gotta know how to handle her properly or she'll fuck your shit up...


Ive used my friends 3k indust Juki. it's amazing but yes, they are way less forgiving. but if you can master them, its so smooth and straight.....ahhhhh i wanna quilt now...im gonna go see what fabric i have left, i know i have enough to make half a dozen quilts, but im super picky about the way patterns go together.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 16, 2011)

I've got the DDL-8700 and apparently now I could buy one new for less than half of what I paid for it 5 or so years ago... *sigh* I wouldn't trade my girl for the world tho...


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I've got the DDL-8700 and apparently now I could buy one new for less than half of what I paid for it 5 or so years ago... *sigh* I wouldn't trade my girl for the world tho...


I had my previous basic Singer model for almost....wow 8 years? I loved that thing but it was too basic for me


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 16, 2011)

All I need are straight lines, I kinda wish I had an over locker every now and then, but I get over that quickly and just use a french seam, or dodgy up some other way around it... works for me anyway...


----------



## ohmy (Oct 22, 2011)

what happend? ....


----------

